# Getting married abroad



## MsPBL

Hi all,
I am completating getting married abroad. One of the main reasons is that I dont want to spend 20-30k on 12 hrs and I want something a little different. I love Italy and we have recently retured there to suss a spot out. However, I have been doing a spot of web research I'm in too minds about the 'hassle' of orgainsing a foregin wedding. Has anyone done this and would they recommend it or is a small as in 50 -60 guests here easier. I would just like to add that it is not all abot the 'big day' to me and that I have not lost sight of the most important aspect- a marriage.
Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan

MsPBL said:


> One of the main reasons is that I dont want to spend 20-30k on 12 hrs and I want something a little different.


Bear in mind that you don't have to go abroad to do that. You just have to do whatever suits your preferences and your finances best.


----------



## Murt10

I just posted this in reply to another question a minute ago. I'm beginning to sound like an advertisement for the Right Hook show.

"George Hook already covered Edinburgh with Fionn Davenport in the travel section of his show. Just email the station and they will send you the details. 

[broken link removed]

The thing I like about this part of the show is that you get the destination warts and all."



As far as I remember Hooks daughter had her wedding in Italy and the fact sheet is available from the same address.


Murt


----------



## CMK

We got married in Rome August before last.  My sister and husband were the only people who travelled to the wedding.  It was their choice.   We had a beautiful cermony in the Irish College and had Irish students singing for us.  We spent two weeks in Italy on honeymoon.  When we returned we had a party in Clontarf Castle for 90 people .........  Thoroughly recommend, and we had something to look forward to when we got back.  Two of my friends have done similar since.

CMK


----------



## finbar

You dont want to spend x money in Ireland on a wedding but what about your guests going to your wedding abroad maybe they dont want to have to fork out for flights/hotel - time off work to travel etc.
You will need a wedding planner approx 2,000 plus the average wedding
abroad coast 12,000 with an average of 40 people going.
A wedding in Ireland cost around 20K for 130 guests, which is better
value for the amont of guests ? plus you have 130 people to give you presents rather than 40 and cash is the norm these days as most people have their house already.
Weddings in Ireland are not as expensive if you shop around for the best prices.


----------



## niceoneted

Haven't been there or done that thing yet but would definately go away. Give an open invitation to the people you would like to be there and in plenty of time and they can decide themselves.Two of my cousins got married in rome and said it was the best thing they did.


----------



## Daffodil

Was looking into doing the same thing myself recently as the hassle and expensive of an Irish wedding is more than I can deal with.  I found the following website 

www.thetraveldepartment.ie

The have a wedding package based in Lake Garda in Italy.  They do everything for you including booking the flights and accommodation for your guests.  Might be worth a look particularly if you like Italy.


----------



## Nell

What about a family and close friends only wedding here. Go for a nice meal afterwards. No need to pay 20/30k to invite all your 2nd cousins!


----------



## jellyshots

I have been to two seperate weddings abroad recently where friends decided to head off and get married they would do it all over again. Having been at both weddings I think I would do the same myself if the day ever arrives, here are a couple of my observations.

1. Having talked to the grooms it is far cheaper and you get more bang for your buck (depending on where you go), one wedding reception was in very upmarket 5 star beach resort in Portugal with a free bar all day I couldn't believe what it cost when told (very cheap) in comparison to how far the money would stretch in Ireland.

2. If you go down this route don't expect much in the way of presents from the people that make the effort/expense to actually travel to the wedding so a lot of the expense will come out of your own pocket. Having said that if you have a wedding in Ireland your going to have to foot some of the bill anyway as you won't get it all back in cash presents.

3. Get a good wedding planner very very important!!!  

4. Give people LOTS of notice if your going to go abroad.

5. You may actually have to marry in Ireland in a registry office before you go and the church ceremony abroad will just be a blessing depending on the laws of the country you go to as happened my friends. This will in no one diminish the tears of joy shed on the day or make it any less special on the day 

6. There is a great build up to the wedding as more than likely everyone gets to spend a few days together beforehand and gets to know each other as in most cases not all the family and friends from both sides of the bridal party will know each other. By the day of the wedding everyone is on a first name basis and the craic is great.

7. Invitations seem to be nightmare trying not to put noses out of joint and getting badgered into an invite for great aunt Bridie and the 2nd cousins that you haven't seen in 20 years when you only have room for a specific number of people. If you go abroad the people you most want at the wedding will make the effort to be there which makes it more enjoyable.

Whatever you decide good luck.


----------



## car

Been to 2 family weddings abroad in the recent years.  From a guests point of view, all were agreed that  people like to spend a night out with family and friends,  but not a week or 2.  
Have another one this summer in lanzarote but this time booked our hotel in a different resort then the other 50 plus wedding guests, we'll be there on the wedding day and maybe 1 or 2 other nights, but wont have to sit down at breakfast with the same people.   Just something to be aware of. 
Also, the wedding days themselves were very hot, and you nearly feel obliged to wear shirt & tie so make the dress code clear, not nice sweating for the day.
Overall, the days themselves were ok but Ive been at better weddings here.  And as posted above, you can get weddings at the right price in Ireland by doing your homework.


----------



## Pique318

We went to Italy last September to get married...couldn't recommend it highly enough ! We went through a company called Slow Dreams. We had it in the San Michele hotel in Cetraro. Gorgeous setting and our guests (a dozen or so family) all waxed lyrical about it ever since.


----------



## LIVERLIPS

Alot of people in my job are getting married abroad next year. But for some there is not alot in the price difference for the amount of people going to spain etc compared to the price for a wedding here. Plus when you are deciding where to get married a reasonable place to get to and stay is the best option. I girl in work is getting married in Mijas in Spain which is cheap to get to with Ryanair and Aer Lingus which means you could go for the weekend or 1 week more flexible,  and the hotels are cheap and she is getting married in September not in high season. Compared to another one which is in Cyprus which is dear to get to and stay plus the Cypriot pound means you lose alot when you change it. Then this girl is staying in the top of the range hotel in Cyprus and having a top Honeymoon. So one minute they are saying they cannot afford it, but i say they perfer to spend it on themselves and not think about how much it would cost their guests to go.


----------



## SpatenMan

You don't need to spend E2,000 on a wedding planner. We did it all ourselves. All you need is time, the internet and a spreadsheet and you can do it yourself!

Book people into larger hotels; that way people won't be on top of each other all of the time.

Book a bus from the hotel to the church/registry office and back; it's not fair to make people find their own way.

Don't forget you will need a good hairdresser and salon for the chicks. 

You won't regret it; the craic is mighty.


----------



## reds

The organisation is as much hassle as you make it. 
Personally, I believe the expense of weddings in Ireland, regardless of the size, is ridiculous. 
As for the perceived ‘hassle’ for guests to travel, well you made the point that the main aim of the day is to get married, not to keep distant relations happy.
When my day comes I’ll be off to Italy with the people that really matter. 
And the people that really matter certainly won’t be whinging about being there!


----------



## sabrina

We got married in St. Lucia. We went over just the 2 of us had 2 weeks there all inclusive including the wedding on the beach.  It was a dream come true.  We went through www.tropicalplaces.ie and stayed in the Rendezvous Hotel (which is a couples only hotel) their website is the www.romanticholiday.com.  We saved a fortune and when we came home we had the sit down meal for all the family and they still got their day out and we didnt spend half the amount money if we had the whole traditional irish wedding... check out the websites i cant reccommend it enough....


----------



## jellyshots

reds said:


> When my day comes I’ll be off to Italy with the people that really matter.
> And the people that really matter certainly won’t be whinging about being there!


 
Thats it in a nutshell Reds........


----------



## joanmul

I got married in Rome in the Chiesa San Silvestro - a very historic Church in Rome. The parish priest there is Irish. My sister also got married in Rome a few years before me. We had our 30th anniversary last October! We didn't bring any family but things weren't done like that in those days. Having said that I still would do it with just ourselves again and maybe have a 'do' at home. While we have been back in Rome a few times including for our anniversary last October, when we were married we got a train to Naples and a ferry to Capri and spent our honeymoon there. The whole lot cost little more than a holiday would have then.


----------



## MsPBL

Thanks to you all for all the advice, I know it personal but could anyone give me any figures on what they spent?? and did it make it close enough to the price of an Irish wedding when the meal for guests who couldnt make it was done at home? I'm so undecided.


----------



## mo3art

Perhaps you might (if you haven't done so already), check out the discussion boards and infomation on www.weddingsonline.ie
It's a very informative website and I am sure that you will find a good deal of information on budget and ideas of places to go.


----------



## Tarquin

Hi


----------



## clio1999

We got married july05 in portugal albuferia, www.grandereal.com had 110 people with us for a week, everyone stayed in different places.  We had a blast, best ever we used travel agency in cork www.premiertravel.ie (Jenny)
20k for everything, food, free bar, photographer, album, dvd, flowers, church, flights, accomodation, dancers,  and that included 10 days in Aruba after and all spending money.  Everything is so much cheaper away.


----------



## Tarquin

I forgot


----------



## Cahir

Tarquin said:


> Also, we are NOT doing a big do when we get back, defeats the whole purpose of going away! Each to their own, the other relatives and friends know where we are coming from and we are just going to see people before we go or when we get back, in small numbers.




We're having a party at home after a small wedding abroad.  The reason is that if we don't then some relatives will "surprise" us by turning up at the wedding.  We really don't want that at all so a party at home seems the best option.


----------



## sabrina

Cost for wedding in St Lucia was around 3,800.  That included for 2 weeks - flights, personal driver (a lovelt merc) to and from airport, accommodation (garden view 4 poster bed), all meals, drinks, water sports etc 2, spa treatments, the fee for wedding reg and all relevant documentation, flowers for him and her, small wedding cake. We spent another 400 on extras such as video photographer, extra flowers, bubbles, hairdresser and a steel drum player (we thought when in Rome (or carribbean!) we may as well!  Still alot cheaper than ireland.  You wont even get the photographer for 400 in ireland...... i think thats the lot


----------



## Aidomoss

Also getting married in Rome in April and so far so good in regards to organisation. Like most others, went to Rome to see everything and the priest has done the rest more or less!!!! Alot of people say there is alot more paperwork than a wedding in Ireland but I haven't seen alot. There were some to fill out from the department and some with the local priest but that was it. 

The only problem I have come up against is bringing the wedding dresses and suits on the flight. We're flying with.......RYANAIR...... (only one that goes from shannon). I rang them a while back wondering if we could carry them on the plane as hand luggage and the girl (who was really nice on the phone) said that it would not be a problem and they would hang them up with their own clothes at the back of the plane, but we would not be able to bring anything else on as you are only allowed one item. That didn't matter as we have the families going with us and they could bring what ever we needed. 

Then we had a change of flights as RYANAIR cancelled there flights on a Saturday and when I was on to them I decided to ask again about the dresses and suits just to make sure.......And would you believe it.......they have changed there minds and say we have to either pay for an extra seat to leave them on or check them in as luggage in the hold or cramp them into the tiny suitcase that fits in to the overhead lockers. Either way they will be distroyed with creases. Has anybody else had this problem or were people told they couldn't bring them on and then turn up at the airport they would let you on with them? If I can't bring them with RYANAIR has anybody had problems bringing them with AERLINGUS. Brothers going over with them from Dublin and might bring them for me if Aerlingus will let them? Any suggestions welcome. Sorry for butting in on your tread Finbar but this might be of importance to others planning to travel abroad for weddings.

If you have any specific questions in relation to getting married in Rome feel free to ask.

Thks in advance.


----------



## MsPBL

Thank you so much for all that info, i've switched back to Italy again after that!! Thank you so so much for all the effort to give me your personal info. Best of luck in September Tarquin!!


----------



## foxylady

MsPBL said:


> Hi all,
> I am completating getting married abroad. One of the main reasons is that I dont want to spend 20-30k on 12 hrs and I want something a little different. I love Italy and we have recently retured there to suss a spot out. However, I have been doing a spot of web research I'm in too minds about the 'hassle' of orgainsing a foregin wedding. Has anyone done this and would they recommend it or is a small as in 50 -60 guests here easier. I would just like to add that it is not all abot the 'big day' to me and that I have not lost sight of the most important aspect- a marriage.
> Thanks.


 

Why not go down the registry office route and then just invite some close friends for a meal afterwards, or you could do what I am contemplating and head off to New York , get hitched in City Hall and no guests, After all it is your day and should be done how you want it and not how u would imagine everyone else would like, After all as you said it is about the marriage and not the big day out as people tend to forget.


----------



## muffin1973

Aidomoss, with regard to flying ryanair - we got married in Tuscany last September and flew into Pisa with Ryanair.  I was bricking bringing the dress onto the plane - didn't know whether they'd take it off me at the check in or what - but nobody said a thing, the security people just took it off me (didn't put it through the machine) and had a look in the bag and then gave it back.  When I got onto the plane, myself and my husband sat at the very back and I was still clutching my dress.  When everyone else had sat down turns out we had a seat beside us free so I was thinking - excellent I'll just put the dress there.  Turns out we weren't allowed put the dress on the seat for some reason but I asked the stewardess if she could hang it up and she said no but that she'd find somewhere to put it.  She ended up laying it across three seats at the front of the plane - I think they are used to doing this for people.  You'd be surprised at how nice people are when you're carrying a wedding dress!!

MsPBL, we had the most fabulous few days around the wedding - as people flew over a day or two beforehand it really added to the atmosphere and it meant people got to know each other before the big day itself.  Personally I always wanted to get married abroad, Italy appealed and we couldn't have asked for more.  We did have a wedding planner as a) it was outside rome and b) we dont' speak Italian so it was necessary for us to have one, but I have heard of a lot of girls (on weddingsonline) who didn't use a planner.  I would highly recommend Italy, all our guests are still talking about it (esp. the food!).  We gave everyone plenty of notice so whoever was able to make it was able to plan everything in good time.  We appreciated so much everyone making the effort to be there as well.  Good luck planning it ; )

M


----------



## Daisy Jones

Hi there,
I am going to a wedding in ravello on the amalfi coast this year anit looks perfect.  There are some very helpful posts on the amalfi coast on this forum.   Best of luck.


----------



## ragazza

Hi,

I was at a wedding in Italy in May, and it was the best wedding I was ever at! It was in the north of italy, in a village on one of the lakes (cant remember the name).
From a guests point of view, it was great that we were invited in plenty of time, since we had time to look for flight deals etc.
Also the invites included information with links to airlines to the nearest airports, transfer times, transfer prices for taxi/minibus, hotels with a range of prices, etc.
Most people arrived a day or two before the wedding, so we all had time to get to know one another - on the wedding day itself it felt like a family party. There were also only 50 people at it, so you got to know everyone.
It is more expensive for the guest than a normal wedding in dublin, but you can take a few days off and make a holiday out of it.

My friend hired a wedding planner, and said it was the best thing ever, and indeed, she did seem a very relaxed bride. Also, they got discounts for many things because it was booked through the planner, so the planner practically paid for themselves.

Best of luck!


----------



## Thrifty1

Hi i got married in Dubrovnik 2 months ago. It was fabulous, the hotel we booked included the services of a wedding planner FOC. It was a 5 star hotel costing €50 a head (not incl wine). I wont go into details cos you are thinking of Rome but i would recommend getting married abroad. Our family and a few friends came (27) and we stressed that as they were going to the expense of travelling we didnt want a wedding present.

We got them anyway , but what was most important was that only the people we really wanted were there and not every cousin four times removed that we would have been obliged to invite had we got married in Ireland.

Give people plenty of notice to get the money together. Good Luck.


----------



## Aidomoss

Thks for that muffin1973. I think I'll just show up and hope for the best. Surely they wont be to harsh on us when we're getting married, fingers crossed!!!



> Sorry for butting in on your tread Finbar but this might be of importance to others planning to travel abroad for weddings.


Sorry MsPBL for mixing up whose tread it was.


----------



## narky

hey,
just to let you know that we did the whole 'we're getting married abroad' thing for about 3 months.  we went to planners and looked into it for ourselves too.  in all for about 70 people it was working out to be about 10k.  we spoke to close friends and families and asked them for brutal honesty and they said they werent too keen on going for a week and would really have to.  it was putting alot of our friends under financial strain too.  the thing is with our group of friends is that we are all getting married and all have about 5-8 weddings a year and we just couldnt do it to people.  I know they all would have come and would have had a lovely time but i know i'd be a bit distraught at having to go abroad for a wed cos i have 5 more after that. 

Now that is only our group of friends and if it isnt the case for yours then itd be absolutely deadly.
another thing i was dreading was my parents and aunts etc havin to kinda hang out with my friends for a week.  maybe im odd!

anyway have gone for a 85 people wed here in a really nice 5star hotel which all inclusive with band is comin to about 14k. i know your wed should be about what you want and this is true, but i want my guests to truely have no hassles so they'll be relaxed about it beforehand


----------



## muffin1973

I agree with Narky in that inviting people to go away for a full week is a bit much.  We certainly wouldn't have expected anyone to come over for that length of time as standard, although some people will always make a holiday out of it.  Most people came over for 2-3 days which was fine with everyone and would be fine with me if I went abroad for a wedding.

ps: our wedding cost about the €10k as well...

M


----------



## shkyler

Sorry now to jump on the bandwagon about this. We would like to get married abroad also, thinking of Lanzarote hopefully. Just wondering did your around the 10k mark include the honeymoon aswell?
Thanks!


----------



## muffin1973

Eh, no  

When I say €10k I mean for the reception and everything on the day itself.  I'm excluding the rings, my dress and the honeymoon...

We were lucky - my dad paid for the reception, we paid for everything else.

M


----------



## scarlet

Hi there.
This is my first post.
Hope I haven't missed the boat on this thread. I'm thinking of getting married this summer in either France or Italy. I'm just wondering what are the implications with paper work etc. What needs to be done. I don't think we'll tell anyone until we get back though! We have a 5 year old child so my folks will just be happy we got it together to get that ring on my finger.


----------



## budapest

One of my friends recently set up a wedding planner business in Budapest for locals and also foreigners who want to get married here as an alternative to Italy/France/Portugal, etc.  What do people think about getting married in an overseas city as opposed to by a beach?


----------



## mango

Hi Jellyshots,
Could you tell me the name of the 5 star hotel in portugal that your friend got married in and did they have a wedding planner and if so could you tell me the name of them please.


----------



## NewLifeBegin

Niceoneted says have an open invitation to the wedding abroad.
I would defo go abroad. 
We had a deposit on a hotel & then I seen a wedding abroad on the telly.  It was on a cruise ship!!!
Yes we were married on board Royal Caribbeans Voyager of the Seas.
I would love to do it all over again.  
Go to a cruise specialist!  & check out 
select planning your cruise & then special occasions.
You will enjoy every moment of the process & it doesn't cost as much as everyone thinks.  Don't forget it will also be your honeymoon too & you can get married in Italy if you like just select the ships & dates with your travel agent for whatever you want.  So worth it.
If you've any questions just message me


----------



## mell61

[broken link removed]
Recently attended a family wedding at the above villa and would highly recommend them. I will admit that I have no idea of the total price, but the day was magical... 
As a guest, this villa was lovely, but at 17 room limited to immediate family (the cost was also a deterrant to some attendees), but there was a less expensive hotel a few miles away that many of the party used.
The location is perfect, and the hotel put on a fabulous day. Arriving back from the church (an old abbey about 500m away, there is a chapel onsite but our party was too big), there was seating on the lawn, champagne, water and juices set out, plus a selection of local cheeses / meats, and some general finger food.... beats having to grab a sandwich on the way back from the church at an irish wedding. The meal was 4 courses and the dessert was served outside by the pool, with a choise of local cheesecake or they also have traditional Italian ice cream cones (also sorbet cones).
In terms of transport, many flew into Rome and a bus was arranged to transport them, others rented cars after flying into Pisa, Bologna and Bologna Forli.


----------



## chippengael

We got married in Germany in 2004 in Meissen Cathedral

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Meissen1.jpg

followed by a reception in Schloss Scharfenberg

[broken link removed]

for about 100 people from Germany and Ireland, fully catered, free bar, best wedding photographer anyone has ever seen and all for half the price of an average wedding in Ireland. It was a dream day, easy to organise (we speak German, but you might get by without it!). 

Go for it!


----------



## brodiebabe

MsPBL said:


> Hi all,
> One of the main reasons is that I dont want to spend 20-30k on 12 hrs and I want something a little different


 
But your guests will have to spend the 20 k.  If you have 40 guests and they all spend 500 euro that will make up the 20k.

You are just putting the wedding costs on to them.


----------



## Nissan

Hi there,
We're getting married next year, late May. We're planning on Spain, possibly Barcelona. We both would like to have the wedding ceremony outdoors and have a priest to provide the ceremony. From my limited knowledge priests will not marry outside a church, is this true? Does anyone know of an Irish priest or english speaking priest in Catalonia / Barcelona who I could contact about the query above? Any other advice or tips would be most welcome.


----------



## kate156

Thrifty. just saw  your post . am  hoping to get wed in dubrovnik July 2010. would you tell me the name of the hotel you used. we expect 80 -100 guest.


----------



## Guest110

I have just been back from a wedding abroad this summer. I went to Greece for 1 week. I was asked to be bridesmaid. 

I have to say it cost me alot of money in wedding presents and the trip itself. It is an awful expense to put onto guests. I spent more going away than I would have going to a wedding at home. The average wedding at home can cost up to 600 euro including hotel, drink money, present and outfit. 

The present cost me 800 as I partly paid for the dress and the flights, spending and clothes cost me 1500. I would not be into doing this again and would definitley have no hesitation saying no to the people that asked. 

i think from going to this wedding and other home weddings, it is better to have a wedding at home. It is more family and friends orientated and I think you get better value for money.


----------



## oneill22

probably too late here but have you tried asking wedding related questions over on the www.mrs2be.ie forums? The girls there should be able to help you out.


----------

